# Subaru Outback - 2 Labs - Kennels?



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Due to the terrible mpg of my 2011 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab I sold it and picked up a Subaru Outback (newer body style). I've got 2 medium size labs (65lbs) that I'll need to setup in the back with some kennels. I currently have 2 large Vari Kennels that don't fit and am looking for another solution. I sometimes take 3 guys so I'd like to configure it to have the 3rd seat (small back one) up on occasion. I tried the Petmate Compass 36" but it was like 2" too long to close the hatch with the back seat up. Any recommendations of other kennels or another solution?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

You could get a floor mat for the back and a wire divider to keep them back there. Not the cleanest solution. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a double plastic crate that fits well in my equinox.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Intermediate vari kennels. It's what we put our labs in for portable use. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Duece22 said:


> Intermediate vari kennels. It's what we put our labs in for portable use.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ric...is the intermediate the 32x22.5x24? That's big enough for labs? Mine aren't that big.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

colehatch said:


> Ric...is the intermediate the 32x22.5x24? That's big enough for labs? Mine aren't that big.


VariKennel 300 will work just fine!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I can put 2 intermediate Ruff Tuff Kennels in the back of my Subaru Crosstrek.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

Intermediate is the size that will fit with the back seat up. They will be tight for a 65lb dog but I know a certain Wiem that travels in one.


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Double Gun said:


> Intermediate is the size that will fit with the back seat up. They will be tight for a 65lb dog but I know a certain Wiem that travels in one.


Thanks! Think I'll pick one up and see how well the dogs fit in it.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

colehatch said:


> Ric...is the intermediate the 32x22.5x24? That's big enough for labs? Mine aren't that big.



Those are the ones. We put our dogs in them and my biggest fits just fine. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

http://www.huntersagainstpeta.com/t...iety-for-the-prevention-of-cruelty-to-animals


Subaru - PETA supporter.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm with Brandy said:


> http://www.huntersagainstpeta.com/t...iety-for-the-prevention-of-cruelty-to-animals
> 
> 
> Subaru - PETA supporter.


Thanks Doug, The things you learn here on the forum. As an aside just by accidental behavior I have never spent a nickel with any of those on the list. Just dumb luck I guess!


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm with Brandy said:


> http://www.huntersagainstpeta.com/t...iety-for-the-prevention-of-cruelty-to-animals
> 
> 
> Subaru - PETA supporter.


The problem is this is yet another area where the big 3 have kind of failed. I can't think of a single American made vehicle that accomplishes the goal of fuel economy, utility, and off road capability like a Subaru...with the exception of the new Jeep Cherokee.

For whatever reason Ford, GM, and Chrysler decided to make most every AWD vehicle more of a street car. Love my Traverse, but it can't go where a Subaru can and not on as little gas.

Without an alternative, people will still buy them, PETA support or not. Gas is just too expensive not to.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

WestCoastHunter said:


> The problem is this is yet another area where the big 3 have kind of failed. I can't think of a single American made vehicle that accomplishes the goal of fuel economy, utility, and off road capability like a Subaru...with the exception of the new Jeep Cherokee.


Umm..... that new Cherokee is nothing but a Dodge Dart on big tires. I would be scared to take it down a dirt road let alone try to follow a Subaru.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

SalmonBum said:


> Umm..... that new Cherokee is nothing but a Dodge Dart on big tires. I would be scared to take it down a dirt road let alone try to follow a Subaru.


That may be so. The ones I've seen for this model year just looked like they have some clearance on them and push 30 mpg. 

like I said, I can't really think of a single American made vehicle with similar capabilities relative to mileage, off road capability, and cargo. Subaru may be a niche market, but it's one with return customers for a reason. No else makes anything like them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gavan (Oct 5, 2010)

Lot more car for the money and is larger so as to accept two large crates without having to fold back seat down.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

WestCoastHunter said:


> That may be so. The ones I've seen for this model year just looked like they have some clearance on them and push 30 mpg.
> 
> like I said, I can't really think of a single American made vehicle with similar capabilities relative to mileage, off road capability, and cargo. Subaru may be a niche market, but it's one with return customers for a reason. No else makes anything like them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I worked on both these launches. Right before the Dart went on sale they were not meeting the mpg they wanted. I know one gain in MPG is they removed an 8 lb cross member in the front of car to make lighter.. That part was kinda needed.

The Cherokee went into production before the 9 speed tranny was actually working. They built thousands of them and just left them sitting in a lot, tires went flat and all, until the software was updated to let car use 9th gear. That's just a small little tid-bit on the Cherokee. In no way can you put it in a class as a Subaru. They are not even in the same ballpark. The only thing that comes close to Subaru is possibly the "older" Volvos.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

SalmonBum said:


> I worked on both these launches. Right before the Dart went on sale they were not meeting the mpg they wanted. I know one gain in MPG is they removed an 8 lb cross member in the front of car to make lighter.. That part was kinda needed.
> 
> The Cherokee went into production before the 9 speed tranny was actually working. They built thousands of them and just left them sitting in a lot, tires went flat and all, until the software was updated to let car use 9th gear. That's just a small little tid-bit on the Cherokee. In no way can you put it in a class as a Subaru. They are not even in the same ballpark. The only thing that comes close to Subaru is possibly the "older" Volvos.


that's useful info. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rmd24 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's a thought: buy an American truck. Problem solved. Dogs fit, can go off road. Easy enough solution.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Not many trucks of any make on the used market that hit 30 mpg.

Dodge is scratching at that with their newer rigs and Chevy's diesel Colorado should do okay when it comes out. But you'll be out a small fortune for either.


----------

